# Help.



## Rayzn707 (5 mo ago)

I have a 2005 nissan maxima sl 3.5 liter v6 automatic transmission. Im repairing my fuel pump module assembly. I changed out the fuel hoses but the new ones are a little smaller than the ones i took off. Im going to clamp them on to the inlet lines going into the intank fuel module assembly unit. I want to make sure the connection is air tight so no air gets into the fuel lines. The ones i took off the pump looked like they had some kind of hard plastic wraped around the fuel lines where they are connected to the fuel inlets. I want to know what kind of sealant i can use that will hold these fuel lines on and will stay sealed once the fuel pump module assembly unit goes back into the gas tank. I noticed some of the sealants say they are water and gas resistant but some of them also say flammable. Im assuming that wont be an issue if its used on fuel tank unit and sits inside the gas tank if it says gas resistant. Or am i not understanding what that entails exactly. Need a good sealant that works on fuel pump intank gas tank unit and that seals plastic fuel lines going to the inlet lines on the fuel pump module assembly unit. Any suggestions!!!


----------

